# Schwinn Streamline Aerocycle or any bike with aviation or space theme



## Stony (Aug 6, 2012)

After posting this thread, I found some other posts regarding Aerocycles. I didn't know how rare and expensive they are, but I have an alternative in mind.

What other bicycles have an aviation or space theme? Any of those would interest me.

Thanks in advance,

Stony


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 6, 2012)

Its Schwinn made from I believe 1934-35 and if you plan on
getting one prepare to sell your house.

Nick.


----------



## Gary Mc (Aug 6, 2012)

*1928-1934 Shelby Lindy*

Earliest aviation bike I know of was the original themed bike by Shelby called the Lindy manufactured from I believe 1928-1934.  Named after Charles Lindberg.  Much rarer than an Aerocyle I believe.  Came in camelback & motorbike with tank versions.


----------



## cyclebuster (Aug 7, 2012)

69 Ross Apollo Racer in my collection


----------

